# Cumins 4500i inverter choke



## Dwm77 (Oct 25, 2020)

Bought this earlier this year to run an RV occasionally. I have nothing but problems with the electric choke. Checked the wiring per the Westinghouse bulletin. My only solution is to take the cover off and push the choke around manually. Has anyone tried converting it to a full manual choke? 

Other than choke issue it does what I need it to do. 

Thoughts?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

If you've already done the correction in the Service Bulletin (attached here for others' future reference), you may need to replace the auto-choke (hopefully under warranty).


https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/manuals/westinghouse-2a442b9abff78440b48bc3d360811424.pdf


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you had room you could do a manual cable pull / push choke.
but void any warranty.


----------



## trunglqvtv (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi all
I have Cumin generator and the keybad and LCD stay Demo mod




I can not press any thing


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pass word protected


----------

